# Return to S.A. Resort



## beejaybeeohio (May 27, 2017)

Made the decision to not pay levy for our S.A. timeshare this year and received the following in a registered letter:

"Should the said sum not be paid to the Share Block Company withing 7 days from receipt of this letter, your shares will be sold via the approved tender process to recover the outstanding levy amount."

I will be relieved that this will occur since I've wanted to divest this resort for several years. Has any other Tugger been through this process?


----------



## PaulT (May 28, 2017)

I got rid of my Dikhololo weeks this way. I just stopped paying the assessment and they took the weeks back. Very simple and painless.


----------



## dundey (Jun 1, 2017)

What is the resort?  I sold 3 SA weeks through Cape Escapes.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 1, 2017)

dundey said:


> What is the resort?  I sold 3 SA weeks through Cape Escapes.



I don't want to jinx the "take-back" so as soon as it is returned to the resort I will share the name!  I only paid @$100 US when purchased 15 years ago.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 9, 2017)

Bushmen's Nek has taken back our studio week due to non-payment of levies. Our son & his wife now own our Fitzpatrick's Castle IRL week so we are down to only one timeshare- PeeknPeak's Greenwood Forest in Findley Lake, NY!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Has any other Tugger been through this process?


We abandoned Lowveld Lodge a few years ago.  I can only assume the process was about the same for us, but that's just an assumption because we received no communication in any form.  They heard nothing (& received nothing) from us & vice versa. 

When we bought Lowveld Lodge in 2003 (only because we couldn't get Dikhololo at the time & were assured Lowveld Lodge was just as much a _Tiger Trader_), the price tag was $750 complete, including several years' paid-ahead RCI membership.  We figured if we got 3 nice exchange reservations into other people's timeshares, we would get our money's worth & anything more would be gravy.  That's pretty much the way it worked out -- although we used it for more than 3 RCI exchanges.   

We would not have given up on Lowveld Lodge if it had remained a timeshare resort.  One of the final communications we received from them explained that Lowveld Lodge was no longer operating as a timeshare, meaning we could continue to use our deeded time ourselves or rent it out, even though we could no longer deposit it into RCI.

It was nice while it lasted.  No regrets.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 26, 2017)

same with Suduwalla lodge unit some 7 yrs ago.. told them I was not able to continue to pay MF and they sent me a letter to sign and charged $75 US have not heard anything since.. got that in 2003 paid $600 US for week, MF and 10 yr RCI membership  wish I would have gotten 3 more of them.   did get some good trades for time i had them.


----------



## silentg (Dec 26, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Bushmen's Nek has taken back our studio week due to non-payment of levies. Our son & his wife now own our Fitzpatrick's Castle IRL week so we are down to only one timeshare- PeeknPeak's Greenwood Forest in Findley Lake, NY!


But you will still visit Fitzpatrick’s Castle? That would be the last timeshare I would give away. But at least it’s still in the family.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 29, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> same with Suduwalla lodge unit some 7 yrs ago.. told them I was not able to continue to pay MF and they sent me a letter to sign and charged $75 US have not heard anything since.. got that in 2003 paid $600 US for week, MF and 10 yr RCI membership  wish I would have gotten 3 more of them.   did get some good trades for time i had them.


I still have my two Sudwalas and can't complain.  For the last couple of years, the exchange rate has been decent for the TPU I get, and their customer service has improved to the level we had with Niky some years ago.  Also, I have free RCI membership until 2024 (so with that, along with the great trades of the past and the current competitive TPU value--I continue to hang on.)

There must have been quite a few who walked away, however, as they have an ongoing program to offer defaulted units to others.


----------

